# Uber Surge is a Scam - Profit by Squeezing Drivers



## RushSF (Dec 29, 2016)

As a driver of 5 years I've witnessed the amount of pay dwindle to a fifth of what it was. Current Surge areas are designed to pay the driver less by withholding rides until the surge ends therefore only paying the driver a small surge bonus rather than the full surge price. This happens when you drive to a surge area, get a bonus amount, then no, I mean no requests until after the surge is done, then immediately within seconds the request comes through paying the driver a lower rate. 

I've driven in other less popular cities and made more or equal amount of money as I have working in San Francisco during rush hour with surges and consecutive trip bonuses. 

The new tech trend is to have a blanket price structure for all cities large or small. After the algorithm does it magic, the driver basically makes the exact same amount as if he did not work during rush hour, surge times, or bonus areas. 

Its all a complicated CALCULATED scam. 

Uber makes higher profits by paying lower amounts to drivers. 

All Drivers should quit and let Uber make its money another way. 

Drivers have power over the algorithm by not following its tricks, lures, or red herrings. Log off during rush hour and surge times. Its all a scam anyway.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RushSF said:


> Drivers have power *Log off during rush hour and surge times*. Its all a *scam* anyway.


 Will U ALSO be "logging off"
during Rush Hour & Surge Times ? &#128579;&#129315;

Suggest u protest "The Scam" by deleting the driver's App.
That will send Khosrowshahi a message &#128077;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It took him 5 years to find us! Hopefully he will explain how to organize drivers and get them to act in their own best interests.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

RushSF said:


> As a driver of 5 years I've witnessed the amount of pay dwindle to a fifth of what it was. Current Surge areas are designed to pay the driver less by withholding rides until the surge ends therefore only paying the driver a small surge bonus rather than the full surge price. This happens when you drive to a surge area, get a bonus amount, then no, I mean no requests until after the surge is done, then immediately within seconds the request comes through paying the driver a lower rate.
> 
> I've driven in other less popular cities and made more or equal amount of money as I have working in San Francisco during rush hour with surges and consecutive trip bonuses.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by getting a lower rate.
In my city i get $0.7125 per mile and 8 cents per minute,no matter where or when i drive,surge or not.
if i drive to a surge area and it says for example $5 surge and i hit the sweet spot ,the $5 is attached to your car.
Even after the surge is over the app says "$5 surge on your next ride",or something like that.It will stay there as long as you dont log off.
So if my my next ride is a minimum ride ( $3) i will get paid $8.I have never gotten less than the promised amount.
Thats just my experience .
Been driving for 1 year today and have 1986 rides on Uber.


----------



## Alex3001 (Dec 22, 2019)

I got an idea for all drivers go work at McDonald's you will end up making more money in a long run, 
Based on my calculation your making less then $10 hour so the rest of the money your making is basically goes towards to your expenses and vehicle cost. 
if you can set a side $100 for ur car and other driving related expenses then anything after that is ur profit, just simple math.



MajorBummer said:


> Not sure what you mean by getting a lower rate.
> In my city i get $0.7125 per mile and 8 cents per minute,no matter where or when i drive,surge or not.
> if i drive to a surge area and it says for example $5 surge and i hit the sweet spot ,the $5 is attached to your car.
> Even after the surge is over the app says "$5 surge on your next ride",or something like that.It will stay there as long as you dont log off.
> ...


The way surge works is tricky 
If you see your app shows $5.00 surge that means if u make any trips that's less then 12 miles drive you will get set amount of $5.00 
Now if u driver more then 12 miles surge calculated differently then it goes based on the surge percentage if is 2.0 or 3.0 example you have a trip 29 miles long so if the surge is 2.0 trust cost is 20.00 you will get additional $20 dollars from the surge


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RushSF said:


> *As a driver of 5 years I've witnessed the amount of pay dwindle to a fifth of what it was. *


Here's the thing:
With all your "_Witnessing & Calculations"_ of Reduced Driver Earnings
Over 5 years,
Khosrowshahi is Confident you'll
continue to be Exploited and manipulated
like Sheep to slaughter.&#128017; &#129656; &#129683;

Problem ain't Uber, nor no tipping paxs (shout out to @Invisible &#128515
Problem IS: Entry Level Ground Transportation Providers that continue chauffeuring Uber's Customers for Pennies ✔


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Alex3001 said:


> The way surge works is tricky
> If you see your app shows $5.00 surge that means if u make any trips that's less then 12 miles drive you will get set amount of $5.00
> Now if u driver more then 12 miles surge calculated differently then it goes based on the surge percentage if is 2.0 or 3.0 example you have a trip 29 miles long so if the surge is 2.0 trust cost is 20.00 you will get additional $20 dollars from the surge


Where on earth did you come up with that, it's a made up fiction on your part that has no bearing on reality. Simply, you get the flat rate and If it's a long ride you might get an adjustment, long and adjustment defined by uber as they see fit.


----------



## RoadLife (Jan 17, 2020)

Since uber changed back the surge rules( from $amount to 1.3 1.5 1.8 e.t), i lost all my motivation to drive with Uber, coz left more then 12 days, and i did not catch even 1 surge price yet!
Driving in LA, ( Santa Monica, West Hollywood, LAX) . Uber sucks


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

RushSF said:


> As a driver of 5 years I've witnessed the amount of pay dwindle to a fifth of what it was. Current Surge areas are designed to pay the driver less by withholding rides until the surge ends therefore only paying the driver a small surge bonus rather than the full surge price. This happens when you drive to a surge area, get a bonus amount, then no, I mean no requests until after the surge is done, then immediately within seconds the request comes through paying the driver a lower rate.
> 
> I've driven in other less popular cities and made more or equal amount of money as I have working in San Francisco during rush hour with surges and consecutive trip bonuses.
> 
> ...


Seen a surge a few times in 6 months, don't even bother to driver to it. Learned my lesson with the, drive here! sit and gain 5 dollars on your next trip. Tried that many times and the split second before I enter the zone it vanishes. Only time I've got it is when it spawns right on my house. The other day I had one like half a mile away and got it then instant uber call for a ride and instant cancel and it removed the bonus. These companies are total thieves. Yeah, I talked to a lady a week ago and she was saying how good it was to take a ride to the a certain town and make $125.0. I get like 35 for that now


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

Got a $16 surge today for a 2 mile trip. Happy.


----------

